# Canyon Through Axle



## huldrich (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen
Kann mir jemand von euch Auskunft geben, ob ich die serienmässig verbaute Canyon Through Axle meines Spectrals gegen eine X12 Achse austauschen kann? Gemäss Canyon soll dies nicht möglich sein, was mich etwas stutzig macht...
Vielen Dank


----------



## vopsi (3. Juli 2014)

Es kommt auf das Gewindeinsert im Ausfallende an, gibt da Unterschiede in der "Steigung" des Gewinde, exzentrische, nicht exzentrische, Konus auf der Nichtantriebsseite, ohne Konus etc. Schau mal hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dt-rws-x12-gegen-syntace-x12-achse-tauschen.556783/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mig23 (24. April 2015)

gibt es dazu vielleicht eine Lösung?

Würde mir mit meinem Kinderanhänger auch helfen  Thule/Chariot bietet eine Syntace X12 Steckaches mit Aufnahme für die Chariot-Kupplung an.


----------



## Unterlandler (15. Mai 2015)

mig23 schrieb:


> gibt es dazu vielleicht eine Lösung?
> 
> Würde mir mit meinem Kinderanhänger auch helfen  Thule/Chariot bietet eine Syntace X12 Steckaches mit Aufnahme für die Chariot-Kupplung an.



Hallo, habe die Thule Chariot-Achse gerade bekommen und nicht schlecht gestaunt, daß die Achse statt der angegebenen 12mm Durchmesser nur 11,55mm hat, die Canyon Achse ist bei genau 12,00mm. Die Thule-Achse wackelt schon beim Einführen stark in der Nabe rum, was die Canyon Achse überhaupt nicht macht. Habe die Achse daher nicht verbaut, weil ich nicht weiß ob ich mit dieser großen Toleranz meinen Rahmen oder die Naben versaue.  Ansonsten passen Länge, Gewindesteigung und Konus genau.

Laut diesem Dokument von Thule sollte die Achse genau 12mm haben und nicht 11,5 !!!


http://cdn2.static-tgdp.com/assetloader.axd?pimid=1684669&id=492455&brand=Thule&market=AT&att=1


Hat vielleicht jemand eine original Syntace X12 und kann den Achsdurchmesser mit einer GENAUEN Schiebelehre messen?


----------



## sklammi (19. Mai 2015)

Hat jmd einen tipp bzgl der Steckachsengeschichte und Hängerbetrieb?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unterlandler (20. Mai 2015)

ich habe gerade den Lieferanten mit der zu großen Toleranz des Achsdurchmessers (siehe Post #4) konfrontiert, ich halte euch hier auf dem Laufenden ...


----------



## mig23 (27. Mai 2015)

Gibts was neues?


----------



## Unterlandler (27. Mai 2015)

der händler ist nicht auf die problematik des zu geringen Achsdurchmessers eingegangen und hat mir die Rücksendung angeboten, was ich natürlich mache. Leider somit noch immer keine Lösung...
Inzwischen habe ich freundlicherweise von Syntace eine Zeichnung erhalten, die meine Vermutung bestätigt, X12-Achsen müssen im Toleranzbereich von 11,95-11,85mm liegen und nicht 11,55mm!
Ich weiß nun nicht, ob ich eine 'Montags'-Achse erhalten habe oder ob das Thule-Zeug tatsächlich so schlampig gefertigt ist...
Vielleicht kann das mal jemand bei einem Händler nachmessen.. Ich spiel schon mit dem Gedanke selber eine Achse zu drehen/drehen lassen.


----------



## mig23 (27. Mai 2015)

Mach gleich 2!  wo hattest du bestellt (gerne auch per PN)?


----------



## Unterlandler (27. Mai 2015)

bei bike24.
ich werd mal bei einem Maschinenbauer anfragen was die verlangen, Zeichnung kann ich dir auf jeden Fall zusenden.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab diese hier bestellt und auch heut eingebaut...passt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310878361611?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sklammi (29. Mai 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich hab diese hier bestellt und auch heut eingebaut...passt
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/310878361611?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649




Wenn das der Fall ist, dann sollte doch die von Thule auch passen, wenn es keine "Montagsachse" ist.


----------



## mig23 (29. Mai 2015)

Oder Thule hat sich nicht an die Spezifikationen der X12 gehalten.


----------



## sklammi (13. Juni 2015)

Weis einer was neues?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mig23 (15. Juni 2015)

Hab mal eine Steckachse bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## mig23 (20. Juni 2015)

So...Thule hat Mist gebaut. Der Steckachsen-Adapter X-12 passt augenscheinlich zwar rein, hat aber nen Durchmesser von 11,4mm (in der Mitte) bis 11,7mm (an den jeweiligen Enden).

Die Original Canyon Achse hat genau 12mm!















Länge scheint i.O.
Gewinde sieht auch gut aus.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das in China ohne jegliche Qualitätskontrolle für nen paar cent gedreht wird, in die Thule Verpackung kommt und dann uns dummen Deutschen für nen Fuffi verkauft wird. (Nichts gegen China-Qualität - die können sicher auch genau fertigen, nur muss man halt kontrollieren ob das passt, bevor man das in den Handel gibt. Der Kunde ist hier der Betatester/die Qualitätskontrolle)

Überlege ob ich mir was bei Robert Axle machen lasse. Oder bei einem örtlichen Betrieb. Kann ja nicht so schwierig sein. Viel schlechter als Thule kriegen die das auch hin.

Rad dreht sich relativ gleichmäßig und schlackert nicht, wenn man es festzieht. Wie das bei Belastung ausschaut, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## vopsi (20. Juni 2015)

mig23 schrieb:


> Rad dreht sich relativ gleichmäßig und schlackert nicht, wenn man es festzieht. Wie das bei Belastung ausschaut, weiß ich nicht.



schlackern wird es auch nicht, die Achse klemmt ja die Nabe und die Adapter in die Ausfallenden.
http://www.syntace.de/imgserver/ind...images&origindex=PKIMAGES&db=syntace&update=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sklammi (20. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht nur was jetzt machen? Kaufen, einbauen und schauen ob und wie lang es hält. Bin hin- und hergerissen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mig23 (21. Juni 2015)

vopsi schrieb:


> schlackern wird es auch nicht, die Achse klemmt ja die Nabe und die Adapter in die Ausfallenden.
> http://www.syntace.de/imgserver/ind...images&origindex=PKIMAGES&db=syntace&update=1


Sorry aber das Bild sagt mir: da kommt von unten eine rote Kraft! Ich habe das Bild auch bei der Info-suche gesehen aber es nicht verstanden.


----------



## mig23 (22. Juni 2015)

vopsi schrieb:


> schlackern wird es auch nicht, die Achse klemmt ja die Nabe und die Adapter in die Ausfallenden.
> http://www.syntace.de/imgserver/ind...images&origindex=PKIMAGES&db=syntace&update=1


Habe nochmals mehr Informationen zu dem Thema Klemmung gesucht, bin aber mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass eine Steckachse deswegen stabiler und steifer ist, weil die Nabe auf der Achse liegt. Dass die Nabe nur auf Grund der Klemmung festgehalten wird, kann auch Sinn machen, jedoch habe ich noch keine sicheren Aussagen dazu gefunden.

Falls jemand einen Link hat, bitte mal Posten.


----------



## vopsi (22. Juni 2015)

ich bin kein maschinenbauingenieur und von daher ist meine erklärung nicht bewiesen. natürlich liegt die nabe auf der achse ( eigentlich nur die innenringe der nabenlager auf der achse ). die axiale klemmung nach dem festziehen der achse ist aber ausreichend, dass du mit der hand kein spiel des hinterrades provozieren kannst, dass wollte ich mit meiner bemerkung oben sagen. die 11,4 mm der thule-achse belasten die innenringe der nabenlager/freilauflager sicherlich anders als eine 12 mm achse. inwiefern hier ein höherer verschleiss auftritt, kann ich nicht sagen. ich würde aber vermuten, dass du das an einer abnutzung der kontaktstellen der achse zu den innenringen der nabenlager erkennen solltest.Ich meine aber nach wie vor, dass die hauptstabilität durch die axiale klemmung erfolgt.   Links habe ich dafür leider nicht.


----------



## Mundial (23. Juni 2015)

*hust*


----------



## vopsi (24. Juni 2015)

Mundial schrieb:


> *hust*


super Beitrag.


----------



## vopsi (24. Juni 2015)

das war nicht gegen den Poster gemeint. Bisl Quatsch was Canyon da schreibt, klar lehnen sie eine Garantie für zusätzliches Gewicht ab. Ein Kollege fuhr einen Kinderanhänger mit Junior an einer QR-Achse eines Torque FR 3 Jahre lang, ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## sensiminded (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, kann man bei der 2015er Serie die Canyon Through Axle durch eine X12 ersetzen? Kann das nochmal jemand bestätigen, der die Canyon Achse durch so eine ersetzt hat?

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und liebäugele entweder mit dem Spectral CF 9.0 oder Al 8.0, will aber auch die Möglichkeit haben einen Thule Hänger ziehen zu können. Wenn das garnicht geht würde ich das Rad nicht kaufen. Daher möchte ich mich gerne vorher schlau machen.

Falls es passt, fällt die Thule Achse wegen schlechter Fertigung raus. Wenn die X12 passt gibt es im Bikemarkt ja diese gefrästen Adapter, mit denen man die Kupplung klemmen kann(eine lange X12 Nabe benötigt). 

VG Alex


----------



## sklammi (21. Juli 2015)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, passt wohl nur die Toleranz im Durchmesser nicht, in den Thule Unterlagen steht aber explizit 12mm Durchmesser drin. Wäre toll wenn das jmd im selbstversuch mal getestet hat. Meine Sofortlösung war dank Jobrad ein 2. Rad mit Schnellspanner. Trotzdem wäre es schön auch mein Nerve ab und an als Zugpferd zu nutzen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## as78 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich stehe vor demselben Problem.. Die Nachfrage bei Canyon brachte ein 'wir unterstützen das nicht'. Danke, soviel zum Service bei denen.

Hat schon jemand erfolgreich die ominöse, lt. Canyon nicht X12-kompatible Achse ersetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Juli 2016)

Es lasen normale Syntaxe Achsen und die von Thule x12.

Ich habe ein CF 5.9 das hat die  Canyon Trough Axle und keine Syntace X12!

Hier ein Bild mit Anhängerkupplung 







Nur Panikmache von Canyon


----------

